# सामान्य मंच > मेरा भारत > उपभोक्ता जागरुकता >  भ्रष्टाचार से मुक्ति तभी मिलेगी जब हम चाहेंगे !

## miss.dabangg

*भ्रष्टाचार व्*यक्ति की चारित्रिक दुर्बलता है और उसके नैतिक मूल्य को डिगा  देती है| इसकी व्*यापकता इतनी है कि यह हर जगह व्*याप्*त है। यह कह लीजिए  वर्तमान समय में कोई इससे अछूता नहीं हैं| अब तो इसने असाध्य और महारोग का  रूप धारण कर लिया है| आज यह समस्*या विश्*व की है और विकृत मस्तिष्क की उपज  है| सही अर्थों में जब समाज की ईकाई भ्रष्ट हो जाती है तो समाज भ्रष्*ट हो  जाता है, ऐसे में समाज के समस्*त मानदंड प्रभावित होते है| ईमानदारी और  सत्*यता के बजाए स्वार्थ और भ्रष्टता फैलती है|*

----------


## miss.dabangg

*आचार्य कौटिल्य ने अपने ग्रन्*थ 'अर्थशास्त्र' में भ्रष्टाचार के संबंध में  कहा है-'अपि शक्य गतिर्ज्ञातुं पततां खे पतत्त्रिणाम्| न तु प्रच्छन्नं  भवानां युक्तानां चरतां गति| अर्थात् आकाश में रहने वाले पक्षियों की  गतिविधि का पता लगाया जा सकता है, किंतु राजकीय धन का अपहरण करने वाले  कर्मचारियों की गतिविधि से पार पाना कठिन है| उनके अनुसार भ्रष्टाचार के आठ  प्रकार हैं-प्रतिबंध, प्रयोग, व्यवहार, अवस्तार, परिहायण, उपभोग, परिवर्तन  एवं अपहार|*

----------


## miss.dabangg

*भोगवाद ने अहंकारी और लालची बनाया तभी प्रत्*येक अपनी आय से अधिक प्राप्ति  की प्रबल कमाना करता है और मर्यादा की समस्*त सीमाएँ लाँघ लेना चाहता है और  जैसे ही ऐसा प्रयास सफल होता है, भ्रष्टाचार का राक्षस हमी को निगलने का  तैयार रहता है।*

----------


## miss.dabangg

*भ्रष्टाचार रिश्वत, लूट-खसोट और भाई-भतीजावाद की देन है और एक से अधिक  व्यक्तियों के बीच होता है जिससे इसकी एक ऋंखला बनती जाती है एवं ये  व्*यापक हो जाता है| यदि इसे एक व्यक्ति करे तो उसे धोखेबाज कहते हैं और एक  से अधिक व्*यक्ति करे तो भ्रष्टाचार कहलाता है| यह गोपनीय कार्य है और एक  समूह आपसी मंत्रणा कर अपने निहित स्वार्थ हेतु यह कदम उठाता है| इसमें नियम  और कानून का खुला उल्लंघन नहीं किया जाता है, अपितु योजनाबद्ध तरीके से  जालसाजी की जाती है |*

----------


## miss.dabangg

*भ्रष्टाचार से मुक्ति हेतु केवल कानून बनाना ही एकमात्र विकल्प नहीं है,  इसमें प्रत्*येक व्*यक्ति की और पूरे समाज की एकजुटता चाहिए, वे प्रतिज्ञा  करें कि भ्रष्*टाचार की मुक्ति के लिए न रिश्*वत देंगे और न लेंगे। क्*या  व्यक्ति, यहां तक पूरे समाज में चारित्रिक सुदृढ़ता, ईमानदारी और साहस का  होना अनिवार्य है| भ्रष्टाचार रूपी दैत्य से जूझने के लिए बाह्य और अन्*त:  दोनों से सुदृढ़ता चाहिए। हमें जागरूक होना होगा और दूसरों में भी ऐसी ही  जागरुकता लानी होगी कि व्यक्ति भोग के लिए लोभ, मोह को छोड़कर आत्*मबल सहित  जीवनयापन को सदाचार संग जिए।*

----------


## miss.dabangg

*  	समाज को एक अन्*नाहजारे की जरुरत नहीं है, सभी को अन्*नाहजारे बनना होगा  और सदाचार संग जीवन जीने के साथ-साथ अगली पीढ़ी को भी ऐसा ही जीवन जीने की  प्रेरणा देनी होगी तभी हम इस महारोग से मुक्ति पा सकेंगे।*

----------


## philogynist

Look at the Laloo's point

एक ब्रिटिश राजनयिक शिष्टाचार  यात्रा करने के लिए  Lalloojee के पास गया  

पैलेस में एक गार्डन पार्टी के दौरान उन्होंने संख्याओं के निम्नलिखित जादू के साथ  Lalloojee के  मनोरंजक के  बारे में सोचा.
उन्होंने कहा, "महानुभाव, 

Look at the value of the alphabet:    


 
A B C D E F G H I J K L M N O P Q R S T U V W X Y Z   
1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23 24 25 26   

 Now, look at this Sir, if we calculate together it will be:   

H A R D W O R K    
8 1 18 4 23 15 18 11 = 98 % Only   

K N O W L E D G E    
11 14 15 23 12 5 4 7 5 = 96 % Only   

L O B B Y I N G    
12 15 2 2 25 9 14 7 = 86 % Only   

L U C K    
12 21 3 11 = 47 % Only   

Sir, you should look at the final one, which is most important.    

A T T I T U D E    
1 20 20 9 20 21 4 5 = 100 %   

Sir, do you find it useful?    

This magic can work on your people to improve themselves, increase productivity, and make your Kingdom prosperous.    

Sir, I can arrange to send our experts to coach your people.  हम इसे एक साल से भी कम में सिखा सकते हैं "

 Lalloojee थोड़ी देर के लिए सोचा और कहा,

 "मेरे पास  बेहतर फार्मूला है यह देखो. ...... 

C O R R U P T I O N    
3 15 18 21 16 9 15 14 = 111 %   

क्या तुम मुझे  अपने लोगों को सिखाना के लिए बुला रहे हो ? मैं इसे एक सप्ताह में सिखा सकता हूँ

----------


## Miss Smarty Pants

> *      समाज को एक अन्*नाहजारे की जरुरत नहीं है, सभी को अन्*नाहजारे बनना होगा  और सदाचार संग जीवन जीने के साथ-साथ अगली पीढ़ी को भी ऐसा ही जीवन जीने की  प्रेरणा देनी होगी तभी हम इस महारोग से मुक्ति पा सकेंगे।*



बहुत ही अच्छा मुद्दा उठाया है आपने मिस दबंग जी.. किसी भी आन्दोलन की शुरुआत सबसे छोटी इकाई या कहे तो जड़ से शुरू हो तभी उसे पूर्ण सफलता प्राप्त होती है अन्यथा सब अपने लक्ष्य से भटक जाते है... ++

----------


## miss.dabangg

> बहुत ही अच्छा मुद्दा उठाया है आपने मिस दबंग जी.. किसी भी आन्दोलन की शुरुआत सबसे छोटी इकाई या कहे तो जड़ से शुरू हो तभी उसे पूर्ण सफलता प्राप्त होती है अन्यथा सब अपने लक्ष्य से भटक जाते है... ++


*सही कहा है आपने !!!*

----------


## sumanarspl

corruption means misuse of your power and talent

----------


## amol05

दबंग जी बातें तो आपकी सही है पर पर पूरा का पूरा तंत्र भ्रस्ताचार में एषा ढूबा हुआ है की उ\समें से निकलना मुश्किल ही नहीं असंभव है क्योको चपरासी से लेकर अधिकारी तक सभी भ्रस्त है

----------


## swami ji

*कभी नहीं जब हम सुधरेगे तब  ,,मिलेगी दोस्त ,,यहाँ पर बाते करने से कुछ नहीं होता ,,,*

----------


## Krishna

बहुत  अच्छा सूत्र है | बधाई ||

----------


## Sonali Singh

> Look at the Laloo's point
> 
> एक ब्रिटिश राजनयिक शिष्टाचार  यात्रा करने के लिए  Lalloojee के पास गया  
> 
> पैलेस में एक गार्डन पार्टी के दौरान उन्होंने संख्याओं के निम्नलिखित जादू के साथ  Lalloojee के  मनोरंजक के  बारे में सोचा.
> उन्होंने कहा, "महानुभाव, 
> 
> Look at the value of the alphabet:    
> 
> ...


अच्छा लगा .......................

----------


## ramsingh111

जब तक लाल फीता सही और राजनीती में भ्रस्तचार खतम नहीं होगा 
तब तक भ्रस्ताचार को खतम नहीं किया जा सकता

----------


## virat143

बहुत ही बढ़िया सूत्र है दबंग्ग जी

----------


## pkj21

बहुत अच्छी जानकारी ! सूत्र के लिए बधाई ।

----------


## chatura

मजबूत और ईमानदार नेत्रत्व से ही भ्रस्टाचार को काबू में किया जा सकता है।
सरकार के सकारात्मक प्रयास के बिना जनता सीधे सीधे भ्रस्टाचार के खिलाफ नही लड सकती है।
जनता तो एक बार वोट डालकर अपने हाथ कटवा लेती है उसके बाद नेत्रत्व पर निर्भर करता है की 
वो उन लोगों पर क्या कार्यवाही करेगा जो भ्रस्टाचार में लिप्त हैं ।
पिछ्ले १० सालों से जनता ने जिन्हे नेत्रत्व सौंपा था उन्ही पर भ्रस्टाचार के ज्यादा आरोप लगे हैं, वो अपने ऊपर तो
कार्यवाही करनी से रहे। 
अब जनता के हाथ में है वो किस पर यकीन करेगी?

----------


## bindasclubdun

> *भ्रष्टाचार व्*यक्ति की चारित्रिक दुर्बलता है और उसके नैतिक मूल्य को डिगा  देती है| इसकी व्*यापकता इतनी है कि यह हर जगह व्*याप्*त है। यह कह लीजिए  वर्तमान समय में कोई इससे अछूता नहीं हैं| अब तो इसने असाध्य और महारोग का  रूप धारण कर लिया है| आज यह समस्*या विश्*व की है और विकृत मस्तिष्क की उपज  है| सही अर्थों में जब समाज की ईकाई भ्रष्ट हो जाती है तो समाज भ्रष्*ट हो  जाता है, ऐसे में समाज के समस्*त मानदंड प्रभावित होते है| ईमानदारी और  सत्*यता के बजाए स्वार्थ और भ्रष्टता फैलती है|*


I am aggree with you...

----------


## bindasclubdun

isliya sare desh wasiyon ko badalna hoga......

----------

